# problem with rear turn signals Nissan Maxima 1994 gxe



## rekks88 (Aug 4, 2010)

I replaced the bulbs in back and still no turn signals in back, only in front, and the ones in the dash near the speedometer dont work. Thanks. Fuses checked out ok. Any help would be great. :newbie:


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

i have no idea. It could be your wiring. or the bulb isnt making contact. Im not to good with the electrical stuff.


----------



## NiZMo1o1 (May 8, 2010)

you in the wrong section but its a GROUND issue your having, if youve check all fuses, bulbs , have you check the RELAYS ?


----------

